# Posting after getting married



## Billabong28 (8 Aug 2014)

Hello,

I would like to know if it's possible to get posted together when both of us are posted on different base after getting married


----------



## caocao (8 Aug 2014)

It depends on your occupations but normally the CMs will try hard to make it work.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Aug 2014)

caocao said:
			
		

> It depends on your occupations but normally the CMs will try hard to make it work.



Take that with a grain of salt.  Some CMs don't try at all.   

That's been my experience anyway.  YMMV.


----------



## Shamrock (8 Aug 2014)

Talk with a clerk first as marriage after a posting will affect one of your cost moves.


----------



## captloadie (8 Aug 2014)

Career managers may attempt to post you together, but it will very much depend on your trades and, increasingly so, your environment. I had a young logisitcs Lt get married to another logistics officer, and they couldn't get co-located due to different coloured uniforms and different points in their careers. I also has two friends who married, were in the same trade and environment, and still were posted to opposite coasts.

Make sure that your CMs are aware of the new union, and be prepared to make sacrifices if you want to be co-located.


----------



## reccecrewman (16 Aug 2014)

I also know of two instances in which one of the spouses ended up pausing their career's when their spouses got posted.  They ended up taking LWOP, effectively stalling their own careers to enable them to follow their spouses.  Both cases I am speaking of were Military Police members taking overseas postings in an embassy, and therefore, there was absolutely no place for their CM's to find a position for their combat arms trade husbands and they were not interested in being separated for 4 years with an ocean between them, but, if it does come to pass that you get posted on opposite ends of the Country, perhaps this could be an option, especially if you know that the posting has a definite time frame, ie - a 2 year posting that the member must do for a promotion. Or..... get out.  I've seen that too when members are going to be separated, one will shut er down to remain with the spouse.  It all depends on what your personal career goals are, what your partners career goals are, and how much you're both willing to sacrifice to achieve those goals.


----------

